# Vietnam centipede



## CedrikG (Dec 2, 2004)

High all 

I've been looking for a texas red head centipede, but the pet shop can't get any, he told me he has Vietnam centipede in the pet shop, wich is suposed to be black and red leg, I did'nt found any care sheet or nice picture on this species, I would like to know if you can help me, the species get 12 inch.


----------



## Bob (Dec 2, 2004)

He is talking about the Scolopendra Subspinipes. They are actually maroon with red or yellow legs.


----------



## Jaytek (Dec 3, 2004)

a caresheet for the vietnamese centipede can be found here.

i've owned one vietnamese pede (died on me shortly after purchase) and it was a very active and visible pede, never tried to burrow for the short time that i owned it. the morph i had was the mai chou giant, which is a name coined by todd gearheart over at tarantulaspiders.com. this morph has yellow legs with reddish antennae and terminal legs. i believe todd has some mai chou specimens for sale at his website.

if you are still set on heros though, try pming chyguy here on the forums, i'm sure he has quite a few wc specimens for sale.


----------



## ghost_tomb (Dec 3, 2004)

i own a viet pede, 8"'s of evil  

only pede i've ever owned, its great

they are very aggressive to everything, mine only ever hid underground for the first 2 days i had it after that its been visable atleast 90% of the time (it has a small hide)

its my joint favourate pet, spike (the pede) and little T (2" t.blondi sling) just can't decide which i like more.

make sure the pede your looking at hasn't been defanged!!

oh and by the way it has killed one person, a 7 year old girl was bitten on the head and died 29 hours later, or so the story goes. just be very carefull and treat it as if its leathal, and however fast you've seen it move assume it can move twice that. SImply put, NEVER underestimate a centipede!


----------



## rza672003 (Dec 10, 2004)

Jaytek where do u get ur centipedes at?


----------



## HorridumAngeli (Dec 10, 2004)

*Viet Nam Pedes (Mau Chi)*

I have ten Mau Chis in my possession right now. They are 7" to 9". Every one keeps saying how agro they are, but they seem mild to me compared to my S.h.arazonensis. I have two that are 7" and much more aggressive than the Mau Chi   . About all of that be careful with the pedes   , granted they are quick, but are about as smart as a rock. If you are half ass intelligent you should be able to keep from being bitten.  
Try a five foot Crotalus atrox with a bad tude.
Take it easy,
HorridumAngeli www.Helodermahorridum.com   e-mail Horridumangeli@yahoo.com


----------



## Jaytek (Dec 10, 2004)

my centipedes? i get them at more than one place. the vietnamese that died was bought from a local exotic pet store here in california.


----------



## CedrikG (Dec 19, 2004)

im building my vivarium and I would like to know if centipede does'nt care about light because If not I would put a lamp that will get the viv more confortable.


----------



## danread (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi kirdec,

i wouldnt put a light in the enclosure, for a number of reasons; centipedes don't like light at all, so it is likely to hide when ever the light is on; a light will probably get the enclosure too hot unless it is very big; and thirdly, electric lights have a strong drying effet on the air inside the enclosure, which isnt good as centipedes need a fairly high degree of moisture in the air. 

If you are worried about the temperature dropping too low, use a heat pad that covers no more than 1/3 of the back of the tank. If your house is fairly warm (anything abouve 20 degrees celcius is fine), then dont bother with any additional heating.

Cheers,


----------

